# Visual Basic > Games and Graphics Programming > Game Demos >  Crime-Web Online 01 Released

## psychotomus

The game is very small at the momment and you can only workout and commit crimes as well as add peeps to your buddy list and instant message.


screenshot @ www.teampo2.com/criminal-web.JPG
download @ www.teampo2.com/OnlineCrimeMMORPGClient.zip

----------


## TCarter

Looks pretty cool!

----------


## psychotomus

sucks that I no longer have a server so if anyone is willing to host let me know. must be a windows server.

----------


## psychotomus

server is back online:

----------


## staRiS

I will host it.

Just give me information .

----------


## psychotomus

decided to release source



http://www.antgaming.com/media/CrimeWebOnline.zip - Source

ENJOY!!

----------

